# automator action for removing exif



## mosepi (Jun 12, 2006)

hey i have been searching around for ages for this. could anyone make an automator action that will remove all picture info, including itpc and exif? i only know of one program that does the trick, but it only works on windows (it's called stripfile) and it is so tedious for me to start up the slow virtual pc. and it is too time consuming to use adobe photoshop to do the job.


----------



## barhar (Jun 13, 2006)

'... could anyone make an automator action [or 'AppleScript', 'Cocoa', 'Java', 'Perl', 'Python', 'Ruby'(?), etc.] that will remove all picture info, including itpc and exif?' - not neccessarily anyone; but 'can many?' - yes.

Then there is also 'SmallImage', for JPEG files.


----------



## mosepi (Jun 13, 2006)

thank you so much i have been looking for something like this! this is awesome!


----------

